# Becoming an egg donor



## Kate666 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi there, 

I've just enquired about donating my eggs and have my first appointment in just over a weeks time. I was just curious about other womens experiences with donating their eggs, how the process was for them, and any problems they may have encountered. I myself have 2 beautiful daughters and i can't imagine being without them, so if there's any possibility i can help someone become a parent, this is somethin i absolutely want to explore xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Kate,


I think what you are about to embark on is wonderful. I myself am right in the middle of a donor egg cycle with myself as the recipient (see my signature below).So sorry I cannot give you any advice but just wanted to thank you for your decision to donate. I hope you don't come across any problems.


Mands xx


----------



## Kate666 (Jun 18, 2018)

That's such a nice thing to say ❤ i'm quite nervous about it at the minute, but i know that a few nerves are nothing compared to what so many women face, so if there's even a small chance i can help someone start or grow their family, i really want to help. Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts on your journey, i hope it's successful xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Kate xx


----------



## Victoria89 (Jul 17, 2018)

That’s great 😁 without people like you, people like me wouldn’t have the chance of having a family! I’m just about to start my journey with egg donation (being the recipient). Are you able to tell me what information they’ll give me about the donor please??


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

amazing decision, thank you. I can't help you with personal experiences, but wanted to share this link https://www.eggdonationfriends.com/egg-donation-emotional-process-interview-egg-donor/ Hope this helps


----------

